# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Αρχίζουν τα συνέδρια με θέμα τις ασύρματες επικοινωνίες

## volman

Έγινε ένα συνέδριο, το οποίο οργανώθηκε από το site Planet στις 10-12 Ιουνίου με θέμα τις ασύρματες επικοινωνίες βασισμένες στο πρότυπο 802.11. Συζητήθηκαν γενικά θέματα ασύρματης επικοινωνίας, θέματα ασφαλείας, εγκατάσταση ενός Unix Η/Υ ως βάση ενός δικτύου 802.11, κτλ.

Το αξιοσημείοτο είναι οι χορηγοί αυτού του συνεδρίου, αφού συμμετείχαν μεγάλα ονόματα του χώρου όπως η IBM, η Texas Instruments, η INT Media Group, η Microsoft (πώς θα μπορούσε να λείπει :: , κα. Για την Microsoft συγκεκριμένα πρέπει να τονίσουμε τις δηλώσεις του Bill Gates για το εγχείρημα του 802.11, ο οποίος είπε ότι η μόνη τεχνολογία που έχει αναδειχθεί και θα έχει εκρηκτικά αποτελέσματα είναι η ασύρματη επικοινωνία βασισμένη στο πρότυπο 802.11.

Το συνέδριο αυτό πρόκειται να επαναληφθεί το φθινώπορο, στο οποίο αναμένετε μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή και ενδιαφέρον.

Links:
http://www.80211-planet.com
http://www.intmediaevents.com/80211/...02/glance.html (τι συζητήθηκε τον Ιούνιο)
http://www.intmediaevents.com/80211/fall02/index.html (εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος για το Φθινοπωρινό συνέδριο)

----------

